# Turkey



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Need experts help to do a Turkey on my vision pro (green egg ) nock off. Been successful at almost all attempts at cooking different things but have not done a turkey. Need pretty specific instructions (step 1, take turkey out of bag) as I am not the best griller. Feel free to post here , pm me or email to
[email protected]

Thanks

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

step zero, make sure turkey is thawed in fridge for 2-3 days before anything else happens. Then proceed to step 1.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Already in fridge! Got one step correct! Ha!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I usually smoke a turkey every Thanksgiving. Pretty simple, get your smoker up to temp, rub the bird down with salted butter, put bird in smoker, drink lots of adult beverages. Keep temp down to 175-225 for several hours, and presto, got a good buzz going and a smoked turkey.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks. Do I need to put anything under it, or just put it on the grill as is?

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

You'll want to brine the turkey start the day before and make sure you wash it well after wards .... Brine basically is any spices you like with cup of koser salt and couple gallons of water .... Mix it all up and set turkey in night before. After wards what I like to do is season the outside with your fav seasoning and butter .... Melt the butter add season and just cover the whole bird any left over throw it inside the cavity..... Good rule of thumb is 30 min per pound at 225 ... So 12 lb bird roughly 6 hours at 225 .... Watch the temp in the thickest part of the breast I usually pull it out at 160 and let it sit usually raises to 165 which is minimum needed to consum Saftey ... Anything over 170 prob dry out the breast. Use hickory or maple chips/wood stay away from mesquite to strong IMO. With your grill should be able to close the lid and open it 6-7 hours later. Have a temp reader connect to bird where u can monitor the temp in bird to avoid opening the lid ..... if you looking you ain't cooking lol .... Lmk how the grill does I'm in the market for a ceramic grill and been looking at primo, green egg, vision, and kamato joe.... Happy thanks giving !


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks!!! Family is excited to try out now !!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

No problem .... Forgot to mention, like you asked yes put a foil pan under the grille.... Water and butter works well some people use apple juice or pineapple juice ..... They all work well and any kind of liquid works, helps to keep the air moist and keep bird juicy.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

How big is the turkey and what size is your egg? I've been doing turkey on my large egg for years. 10 to 12 lb turkey at 350 for 3.5 to 4 hours. 

Don't need to brine it unless you like salty turkey. The egg will keep it plenty moist.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Brining is overrated, IMO as well...


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

I've never used an egg but it may very well keep it moist enough.... As far as salty, you probably bought an already brined bird and re brined it ... Most turkey bought if you read the label have already been brined .... I just prefer to brine my own. I don't go traditional Tyme Rosemary Apple stuffed .... I make mine with a little kick and towards a Cajun style season ..... Since most birds bought are brined I guess it's not to much overrated. If not brining what I used to do is seperate the skin from the meat and season the meat directly .... Careful not to rip the skin and apply olive oil to get it crispy. Just my .02


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

low-tech here...
an old brinkman..
prolly close to 40yrs..
just for turkey..
most shrink wrap frozen turkeys are already brined
wrapper will say something like x% of solution added..
thaw, wash bird, season inside w/poultry seasoning stuff cavities w/ onion apple and celery
oil outside and put in smoker...
yes a waterpan under to keep moist
a clean plastic bucket w/water will thaw a turkey in a few hrs...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I always buy fresh turkeys and chicken. Don't like all the salt in the packaged ones. I just don't like brined meat. 

A quality product properly prepared just doesn't need it, and tastes better IMO.


----------



## Jereme30 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have done one in the past and am doing one tomorrow. I spatchcock the bird to help cut down on cooking time as well as allow for even cooking on the dark and white meat. I like to cook warm, around 275. took me about 3.5 hours last time, dont remember the weight, sorry. good luck!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't help with your question, because I have never had a green egg or a knock off, but if you want something that is easy to use, and get great results from, get a Big Easy. You don't have to be a barbecue guru to have great meat every time, and a turkey comes out excellent, crispy on the outside, moist on the inside. The only thing you will need is a good meat thermometer.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Mikeg77583 said:


> You'll want to brine the turkey start the day before and make sure you wash it well after wards .... Brine basically is any spices you like with cup of koser salt and couple gallons of water .... Mix it all up and set turkey in night before. After wards what I like to do is season the outside with your fav seasoning and butter .... Melt the butter add season and just cover the whole bird any left over throw it inside the cavity..... Good rule of thumb is 30 min per pound at 225 ... So 12 lb bird roughly 6 hours at 225 .... Watch the temp in the thickest part of the breast I usually pull it out at 160 and let it sit usually raises to 165 which is minimum needed to consum Saftey ... Anything over 170 prob dry out the breast. Use hickory or maple chips/wood stay away from mesquite to strong IMO. With your grill should be able to close the lid and open it 6-7 hours later. Have a temp reader connect to bird where u can monitor the temp in bird to avoid opening the lid ..... if you looking you ain't cooking lol .... Lmk how the grill does I'm in the market for a ceramic grill and been looking at primo, green egg, vision, and kamato joe.... Happy thanks giving !


Mike
I am not an expert and have never had a ceramic grill but after using my vision pro from Home Depot and for the price I would by another one tomorrow no questions asked. It has done everything I have asked for and more with little effort. I looked at the rest and decided on the vision pro after I read and saw it in person. The normal vision looks crappy, but the pro is nice. Will post pics and review tomorrow.

Thanks again for everyone's help!!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

On its way!

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

3 hours to go. Slow n steady

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

You may want to tie the wings together to keep the from becoming cinders...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

w_r_ranch said:


> You may want to tie the wings together to keep the from becoming cinders...


Ha, yup to late. Got a hot wing for sure! 









www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Finished

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Looks.good. how'd it turn out?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Really good, family was impressed.

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Hard to mess things up on a ceramic cooker. Nicely done.


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks good!! Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving!


----------

